

Everything is Incredible: Let's help "The Helicopter Man" - dsr12
http://www.indiegogo.com/everythingisincredible

======
autophil
"spent 50 years building a surprisingly advanced helicopter out of re-bar,
bicycle parts and wood."

Quite the MVP. I hope this happens for him.

